# Secuenciador de alimentación para Rack



## endryc1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Secuenciador de alimentación que permite el encendido secuencial de los aparatos de audio para
protección y evitar ruidos de encendido, asi como su apagado en orden inverso. Me hace falta un plano que no sea con pics, gracias. Estoy seguro que muchos lo agradeceran.

Esto es mas menos lo que quiero hacer.  http://www.fonestar.com/catalogo.php?id_prod=1000566


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2015)

Fijate de modificar las luces del auto fantástico.

Que al dar encendido trabe los leds de ida y al apagar vuelva y trabe


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 11, 2015)

Será *ESTO *lo que buscás???
Mas simple y económico es imposible!!!


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 12, 2015)

graciassssssssss, no sabes lo feliz que estoy, ayer yo revise esta pagina de rod elliot pero no andaba buscando esto y no lo vi. graciasss nuevamente y abrazos desde cuba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2015)

Incluso podrias usar los LM339 en el que te recomienda Dr Z , que los tienen todas las fuentes conmutadas de PC


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 23, 2015)

de ahi mismo las voy a sacar graciassssss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2015)

Ojo que el LM358 es un operacional con salida push-pull y el LM339 es un comparador con salida de colector abierto (o sea que solo puede conectar a masa o quedar abierto , si necesitás salida positiva tenés que ponerle resistencia push-pull de 5k desde la salida a positivo)

Otra opción sería dar vuelta los circuitos de salida cambiando los transistores por PNP desde el positivo.

Si necesitaras un funcionamiento inverso , solo intercambiarías las entradas + por -

Saludos !


----------

